# Placa GE Force 6200 men un TV



## marfla (May 23, 2007)

Buenas, Tengo un problema con una placa de video Ge Force 6200 AGP. Resulta que quiero ver en el TV lo mismo que en el monitor, pero aparece en blanco y negro. Al principio cuando se inicia la PC y windows se ve en color , por lo que pienso no es la placa, pero luego desde que aparece el escritorio se ve blanco y negro. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 23, 2007)

debes boscar en propiedades de pantalla ,avanzado , hay un lugar donde te permite cambiar de normal ntsf o pal segun tu pais.

Si no esta bajate los drivers de nvidia


----------



## marfla (May 26, 2007)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Cambiando la norma no me modifico nada. Pero consegui el dato de que no todas las placas de video tienen las mismas salidas.
Algunas sacan video compuesto por la pata 3 del minidin de la placa y masa por la 1 y 2, asi era el cable que tenía de la anterior placa.
En la GeForce actual sale por la pata 3 luminancia y por la 4 crominancia (conexión que yo no tenía). La solución fue conectar en tre pata 3 y cuatro del cable que tenía un capacitor de 470 pF.
Así no tuve más problemas y la placa detecta la norma del TV automaticamente.


----------

